# Keeping bread rolls fresh



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

Hi
I adore the bread rolls in the Algarve. But does anyone have any tips about keeping them fresh until the evening?
thanks
John


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Hmm. They just don't keep very long unfortunately, although a quick "refresh" in a warm oven can help.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I freeze my bread rolls and 30 seconds in the microwave and they are as fresh as when bought.


----------



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

what a good idea, thanks!


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

wink said:


> I freeze my bread rolls and 30 seconds in the microwave and they are as fresh as when bought.


I do the same. I freeze on the day I buy the rolls. Can also defrost at room temperature and they are as fresh as the day when bought. I take out what is needed for the day.


----------

